# how to spin faster on rails



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well i want to learn how to 540 on this box.
At the moment these are all the tricks that involve spins i can do on it.
FS 180 on
FS/BS 180 off
FS 270 on
FS 180 on BS 180 off

it seems like once i hit the rail my rotation seems to stop. especially with my 270 ons. i have seen my friend to a 5 on a rail but he was going super slow and he pretty much did a whole 270 before he got ontop of the box. needless to say that was so ugly!

but any pointers?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I assume what your trying to do is spin 270 onto the box and continue your rotation while you are on it so to come out with a total rotation of a 5?

If this is what you mean keeping your spin momentum after landing on the rail is a lot like spinning in the air. Keep your head turned over your shoulder. This is kind of a hard concept to master at first bc once as you spin onto the rail you are probably looking down at the rail to spot your landing thus killing the momentum of your spin. Try to keep your head up and slightly peek at the rail and try to keep it in your peripheral vision to maintain that momentum.
Once you get used to this you can try spinning even more on the rail by keeping your head turned and shifting your wait from one foot to the other(almost hopping) with each 180 of rotation.

I also realized that staying crouched and keeping your arms in while on the rail will help keep the rotation going.

Also I'm sure you know this but this is much easier to do on a box than a rail so I would obviously suggest trying this out on some boxes first.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

agreed. as the guy above me said, try out some boxes first to get all comfortable with it. and if ure able to 270 onto the box u should spin 540 with no problems by just turning youre shoulders. if u wanna try faster spins like 7s n 9s i uasually just make a bit more aggressive carve before doing a 270 on, so i get more power kind of, and just keep my shoulder position and bend my knees. on a box you can easily spin 9s when u get the hang of it.

and eventually u can start throwing some presses in there, and start like just jumping around on the box while spinning, great practice for control on boxes and rails. at least it was for me


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah the whole eyes going straight to the rail is exactly what i do 

also i want to try i BS nose slide jump to tail slide always looked like fun


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

just keep practicing trying to spin as much as possible on a rail. if you can get the 180's down just try a little hard to add the extra 90. at first i didnt spin when i got my 270 but than it slowly came to me. keep practicing


----------

